# Empfehlung Lens Flare Plugin für AE CS5 (Win7/64 bit)



## DJTrancelight (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte gerne euren Rat hören, welches der beiden Plugins ihr für das beste in diesem Bereich haltet.
Toll wären Vor- Nachteile.
Sehr schön, finde ich das Pulsieren ohne Keyframe-Automation. Scheinen beide zu unterstützen

1.) Optical Flares
https://www.videocopilot.net/products/opticalflares/

Hier habe ich gelesen, dass es da bald eine Version 2.0 geben soll. Sollte man da eher noch drauf warten? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, was da noch besser gemacht werden kann. 

2.) Knoll Factory 3
http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/products/all/knoll-light-factory/

Ist deutlich teurer. Ist teurer gleich besser?

Beide sollten in einem AE Standard- Partikel-Objekt funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.

VG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Optical Flares ist meiner Meinung nach ganz großes Tennis. Klasse UI, sehr schnell, preiswert im Sinne von jeden einzelnen Cent wert.
Wenn du jetzt Lens Flares brauchst, dann kauf die aktuelle Version. Die Version 2.0 wird wohl noch ein Weilchen auf sich warten lassen (ca. 3 Monate, niemand weiß es ganz genau).

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi Martin,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort und den Tipp.
Kennst du beide Plugins bzw. kannst du sagen wo die großen Unterschiede darin liegen? Ich hab von Optical Flares mal die ganze Video-Tutorial-Reihe angeschaut, die das Programm erklären. Die Funktionsvielfallt ist toll. 

Das andere Plugin (LightFactory) soll statt 12 über 19 Objekte verfügen und Blitze sollen damit möglich sein. Macht das so einen großen Unterschied aus? Es ist auch teurer, allerdings würde ich wieder etwas günstiger davon kommen, da ich mir. evtl. die LightFactory für Photoshop zulegen möchte und müßte dafür nur den Upgrade-Preis bezahlen.

Kurz gefragt, was spricht für Optical Flares gegenüber der Lightfactory ausser dem Preis? Oder anders gefragt, was kann das eine was das andere nicht kann?
Wäre toll, wenn du mir da ein paar Punkte nennen könntest.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi nochmal,

ich habe mir Knoll Light Factory angeschaut, bevor ich Optical Flares gekauft habe und mir hat das User Interface von Optical Flares deutlich besser gefallen. Ich habe mich sofort "zuhause" gefühlt. Von den grundsätzlichen Features her dürften beide in etwa gleich sein, so zumindest war mein Eindruck. Aber ich habe für mich und meine Arbeitsweise festgestellt, dass die intuitive Bedienbarkeit von Optical Flares mir sehr entgegen kommt und ich schlicht und einfach deutlich mehr Spaß habe, es einzusetzen.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass Knoll Light Factory schlecht ist, ganz sicher nicht. Aber Andrew Kramers Plugins fühlen sich für mich weniger "technisch" und wesentlich mehr "visuell kreativ" an.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi Martin,

herzlichen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Genau so empfinde ich das im Bezug auf das Userinterface. Das schaut bei Optical Flares super aus. Vermutlich entscheide ich mich auch für dieses. Ich werde mir noch bis Jahresende Zeit geben 

Nochmals vielen Dank!
Würde das Thema noch bis Jahresende offen lassen. Vielleicht möchte noch ein anderes Forenmitglied seine Meinung dazu sagen.

LG


----------

